# NESAS Show, 24th June 2012



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

Following the first sucessful Northern England and Scotland Amphibian Society (NESAS) show we have now arranged the second show.

This will be held at the same location.

£5 per table for private breeders
£2 on the door membership

More details see website.

Thanks

NESAS


----------



## diglettttt (Sep 15, 2008)

looking farward to this like the first one was awsome and looks like this ones gonna be bigger!! nice one andrew for setting this up start of somthing great for the north east XD:no1:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cya there Diglettttt.

Mike


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

NESAS said:


> This will be held at the same location.


Which was?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It is held here > 

The Queens Head Hotel 
Bridge Street
Morpeth
NE61 1NB

Easy to find and easy to park.

Mike


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*NESAS 24TH June 2012*

More tables booked, same sellers as last time plus more!


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*Nesas*

Livefood/insect beeder added.


----------



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

Can't wait - vivs being made for potential tenants as we speak lol


----------



## Maxwellhorse (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like its one to see. Is there any shows in the Northwest (Lancashire)??


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*Nesas*

Hi

Not about any NW shows, someone may be coming to NESAS from your neck of the woods!


----------



## auratusman (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if Ruud from Rana.nl is attended this show?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

He was going to be.
I emailed the organisers a week ago asking the same question but have had no reply as yet.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> He was going to be.
> I emailed the organisers a week ago asking the same question but have had no reply as yet.
> 
> Mike


Maybe ask the man ? He seems quite aimiable
Stu


----------



## auratusman (Mar 22, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Maybe ask the man ? He seems quite aimiable
> Stu


ive checked their web site and usually all shows attending are on their agenda. it seems Rana wont be there:devil:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

auratusman said:


> ive checked their web site and usually all shows attending are on their agenda. it seems Rana wont be there:devil:


Not always. He didn't put the 1st UK Frog Day on there either, so I emailed him and he told me he was going to be there, and was.. Could be he just forgot to put it on, or he hasn't made his mind up. Flipping long drive from Holland all the way up there... lol

Ade


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

He could travel in style aboard DFDS Seaways (please note sarcasm) - Amsterdam to Newcastle! The froggies might have to take their sea sickness tablets though:2thumb:


----------



## KaGa (Nov 25, 2011)

would there be anyone selling red eyes at this event?


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*24th June 2012*

Hi folks

Sorry hae been busy, lets get those questions asnswered.

Red Eyes will be available. Think the bloke is bringing Adults too!

Rana have yet to decide. Think the last Uk Frog Day was not worth he trip for him. If more people email him then he may feel more likely to attend.

Cheers

NESAS


----------



## KaGa (Nov 25, 2011)

NESAS said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Sorry hae been busy, lets get those questions asnswered.
> 
> ...


Aww great would love to pick up a pair of adults :2thumb:


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*News*

Great news!!!!!!!!!

Rana will be at NESAS! Confirmed today. Darts and treefrogs.


----------



## auratusman (Mar 22, 2012)

NESAS said:


> Great news!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rana will be at NESAS! Confirmed today. Darts and treefrogs.


Im defo going to be there now, cant wait Roy.


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*Frog show*

Dutch Rana have booked 7m of table for just their frogs!
:2thumb::no1:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lets all show some support for Andrew going to the effort of setting this up AND Dutch Rana for their efforts in bringing over all their frogs and accessories.
It is a lovely venue and easy to get to so theres no real excuses :whistling2:.

Mike


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

NESAS said:


> Dutch Rana have booked 7m of table for just their frogs!
> :2thumb::no1:


Thats my mind made up, pretty sure I will be attending.


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*Bugs*

There are a few livefood guys coming too!


----------



## FroggyLove (May 15, 2012)

Awww it's when I'm at Nemacon. I'm sure my family will be heading there though.


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*NESAS FROG SHOW, Dutch Rana attending!!!!*

Just over two weeks to go before the 2nd NESAS show. Check out our website for info on breeders attending and check out Dutch Rana's website for lists of his available frogs.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

18 days to go :2thumb:


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*NESAS show 24th June 2012*

Dragons Den Exotics now attending with their usual amphibian equipment!


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*NESAS Show 24th June 2012*

16 Days to go. Many darts and Treefrogs getting added to breeders lists. Will added species lists in the next few days!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just realised that nobody has posted a list of what frogs Dutch Rana will have with him at Morpeth.
So feast your eyes as i`ve copied it over :mf_dribble:.

Mike

Hello 
The frogs I will bring to the show for sure ( maybe some more ) are : 
Dendr.tinctorius alanis F1 
Dendr.tinctorius patricia F1
Dendr.tinctorius citronella F1
Dendr.auratus el cope 
dendr.auratus bronce 
Dendr.leucomelas 
ventrimaculatus yellow 
ventrimaculatus red ( iquitos ) 
Benedicta 
imitator jeberos 
Vittatus 
Trivittatus orange 
Trivittatus green back 
azureiventris 
tricolor ( full grown ) 
Phyllomedusa tomopterna 
Pumilio almirante 
pumilio nancy 
Tinctorius nikita 
tinctorius dasha 
tinctorius natasha 
tinctorius cobalt 
tinctorius attachi bakka 
tinctorius powder blue ( grey legs ) 
Tinctorius northern bakhuis ( very nice ) 
Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis 

All frogs are atleast 4-5 months old and very good size 
I hope to see you all in 2 weeks


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*nesas*

Some great frogs there, loads more breeders coming with even more species including newts and salamanders!


----------



## diglettttt (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so exited for this show I was at the last one and its fantastic to see a good frog show in the north!! And this one seems to be so much busyier, keep it up you guys can't wait to get some New amphibs!!! :no1:


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

P.Bicolor should also be available.


----------



## Suselbee (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally an Amphibian show near me! Really looking forward to this. I'll be there rain or shine! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Just watch out for the APA loons!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just watch out for the APA loons!


I think it'll probably slip under their radar to be honest....and being a new specialist show wouldn't be worth their while in trying to disrupt as they'd get very limited media coverage and impact etc.

I think if they did turn up they'd be biting off more than they can chew tho... we're a strange lot us northerners :lol2:

Anyway...

Any info on species ??
Mainly toads and treefrogs for me, not into darts :Na_Na_Na_Na:
(After some h.arborea if they turn up & there's some left when I get there!!)


----------



## x Lindsay x (Jan 25, 2012)

Went to this last time and enjoyed seeing all the different species and supplies the many friendly sellers had to offer.
It seems it will be even better this time so I'll be looking forward to it !


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

sigh at living in cornwall!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Cornish-J said:


> sigh at living in cornwall!


And Plymouth!


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*nesas*

Dont let distance put you off. Morpeth is on the East Coast Mainline! Rana is coming all the way from Holland!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

And for once i`ve only got 240 miles to go :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

See you in the morning mike.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cars all loaded and ready to go Andrew.
Time for bed before an early start.

Mike


----------



## Venatores (Jun 7, 2011)

*Nesas*

Not as far as Aberdeen :whistling2: but I did make it down from Edinburgh to show some support. I was expecting a few more tables to be occupied but still came away with a few goodies.
Hopefully those that couldn't make it will turn up the at the next one so a 'form of frog day' can still continue.
Anyway, thanks to those that took the time to organise the show :2thumb:


----------



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

£400 lighter and 12 frogs richer lol


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Karen-H said:


> £400 lighter and 12 frogs richer lol


 
what did you get?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

cmon everyone, put your pics up!


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies (Nov 17, 2011)

Probably (definately) not as exotic as some people will post, but I picked up a White's Tree Frog today for work, along with some plants and moss for myself - I also won the raffle too! yay me! (i NEVER win anything! - and my OH wasn't too impressed with having yet another tank in the house :2thumb: )

Mr.White's









I had a good day today. Met some really nice people, got a tonne of good advice and made some contacts as well! I'll definitely be coming to the next show, hopefully with the intention of buying some frogs for myself this time


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

frogs for work - what is it you do? (sounds more fun than my job lol)


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

And here's me looking to start up again with darts and looking everywhere for vivs and frogs and there was a show on........ :-(


----------



## Howarth78 (Jan 22, 2012)

Cornish-J said:


> cmon everyone, put your pics up!


Picked a pair of these today!
D.tinctorius 'nikita' 











Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies (Nov 17, 2011)

work in/run an animal unit in a college  I'm trying to get more invertebrates (not tarantula's) and amphibian's in there because we have loads of everything else. A bit more diversity - and i love amphibs and beetles lol


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Had a cracking day there, met some great people too, didn't buy any frogs as had no terrariums setup ,but how much did the cash burn a hole in my pocket lol. Did however pick up my 4 adult azureus on way back home though lol.
Thanks to the organisers 
Warren.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Howarth78 said:


> Picked a pair of these today!
> D.tinctorius 'nikita'
> 
> 
> ...


Rana frogs= scouts

be prepared:mf_dribble:
Stu


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Aye was a good day. :2thumb:
Didn't get what I went for (Euro Treefs... c'mon...who got em ?!?!) but had a good day all the same with a bit of banter.
Actually went to see the Morpeth Dragons Den too which i've never been to before :gasp:

OK this is offtopic slightly but anyone else a Burn Notice fan and get a chuckle today ??? :lol2:


----------



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

We got:
3 Alanis 
3 el cope
2 auratus bronze
2 Leucs
2 female tricolours

And when I figure out how to use photo bucket on my iPad, I'll upload pics lol


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Karen-H said:


> We got:
> 3 Alanis
> 3 el cope
> 2 auratus bronze
> ...


Thats a good little selectin!:2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It makes a nice change to have a 4 hour journey instead of a 8 - 10 hour one, each way







.
That was us back home 30 minutes ago and fed so now it`s time to put my new frogs into their new homes.
I have to praise the efforts made by Andrew to put this event on, people maybe don`t realise that he is paying for it out of his own pocket so a big thanks from me.
Also thanks to Ruud for his efforts as he left home at 2pm the previous day to get here and won`t get back home till tomorrow, hopefully you had a good and worthwhile day.
Thanks for bringing the frogs over for me Ruud, they are stunning.
Thanks also to David/Spanner for the Bastis, wee beauties they are.
All in it was a brilliant day and once again it was great to meet up with everyone.
Roll on the next one.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, guys, lovely. Now take some pity on those of us that don't live North of Camden Town and do a Southern version????:lol2:


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, guys, lovely. Now take some pity on those of us that don't live North of Camden Town and do a Southern version????:lol2:


Couldn't agree more! Way too far north for me  Your even further than me Ron


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just thought i`d share the frogs which I picked up at NESAS today.
2 Bastis and 3 Salt Creeks.
Barely 30 minutes later and the male is calling already lol.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovely frogs Mike, and grats on your second successful meet NESAS. 

Ron, just to pick up on your comment about a meeting down south. The problem is when organising a meet you have to travel to multiple venues multiple times, viewing, discussing, paying etc etc. For us folks up here, this would prove VERY expensive and time consuming. Think about how much it would cost you to come up here or up to Morpeth for a meeting, now multiply it 3 or 4 times. The only way you southern folks can realistically get a meeting down there is if somebody down there steps up and takes on the organisation.

I am sure NESAS will agree with me, if somebody choses to do so then we will happily back them up. Heck my vision, and that of the rest of BAKS, is to one day we can all join up and run 1 down south, 1 up north then 1 slap bang in the middle. We at BAKS welcome NESAS, and anybody else interested in helping to make this vision a reality, to talk to us and see what we can sort out.

There will always be people who can't reach a meeting because it's too far/too expensive/too time consuming to get to. The only way we can even try to address this is with a 3 region system, but without folks in other regions willing to go to the effort, and yes the expense, of doing the legwork, this just isn't easily achieved.

Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread NESAS, but I suspect you will actually agree with me. 

Cheers

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Robert Manrique said:


> Couldn't agree more! Way too far north for me  Your even further than me Ron


I need to just point out that there WERE people from Nottingham made the trip.
There WERE people who travelled further than that to make the meeting.
There ARE too many people who can`t be bothered getting off their backsides to support their hobby.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Nottingham is just down the road from Morpeth! 

Would be a 1000 mile roundtrip for us


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

also - nice pums Mike  Love the bastis


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks J.
I`m chuffed to bits with the frogs.
I`ll have to wait a while for the Bastis to find out what they are, but i`m patient.
As for travelling J, and i`m not attacking you here :lol2:, i`m just generalising.
Sometimes you just need to make a commitment now and again.
I hit a minimum of 900 miles round trip most times I go to the meets and yet I see people on here moan about a 400 mile round trip.
There are various reasons for people not making the meets, maybe from suffering economic hardship or like Ade not having any transport, but yesterday there was a guy there (name withheld :whistling2 who is recently unemployed through ill health, so no money coming in.
He came up to collect a couple of frogs he booked previously and went away delighted.
If people like him can make that effort what excuse is there.
All I can say is that if anyone wants a frog show/meet on their doorstep then go organise one.
People who organise these events obviously do it in their own town and why not.
There is a lot of time and money goes into organising these events and there is nothing worse than nobody turning up because it`s "too far".
Andrew who set up the NESAS show has run at a loss because he wants to promote the hobby, but who is supporting him ?
The many people who DID turn up.
He just made another loss, albeit a smaller one than last time, but if he decided it`s costing him too much because of the lack of support, who loses out.
YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!


Mike


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd be up for helping organise a southern meet


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

yea i agree to some extent - sometimes you do have to make the effort and go the extra mile (pun intended!) and a big congrats to those guys who make it all happen, especially if they are actually losing out as well.

However there are a varying degree of people in the hobby, the real hardcore contingent to the guys just keeping a couple. I think it's hard to tempt the latter to travel miles upon miles to attend.

We of course all share the same ambition, to promote the hobby.
The best way to start making steps to achieve this (imo) is to reach out to as many people as possible. i.e. more venues, more events etc ... but of course this means more organisation as Ade said and instead of making a small loss once, it possibly means making a small loss per event/per venue until it grows into something profitable...it's a tough one.

Dont get me wrong, i'm certainly not trying to put a negative spin on this, quite the opposite - you guys have done a fantastic job by all accounts and i do hope to attend the next one.
Keep it up guys


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies (Nov 17, 2011)

I travelled in total 175miles yesterday, with the intention of buying nothing but having a good look around and meeting some new people and getting first hand advice on the setting up of accommodation. Took my mother along for a "day out" and she enjoyed herself too. I came away with a few plants and some substrate for my praying mantis viv lol


----------



## Cliff86 (Jun 4, 2012)

I visited the july24th show, only up the road from me but a great day out!

Shame it was dominated by anura, need more diversity in the 'phibs but a great show non the less!

:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cliff86 said:


> I visited the july24th show, only up the road from me but a great day out!
> 
> Shame it was dominated by anura, need more diversity in the 'phibs but a great show non the less!
> 
> :2thumb:


Trust me when I say it is VERY hard finding hobbyist breeders of caudates who want a table.... The law says commercial traders can't sell vertebrates at meetings/shows, which means it has to be a hobbyist selling their surplus captive bred stock.

That's why events like these tend to be dominated by dart frog breeders. They are easier to breed and far more popular.

I've learned from experience that any show organiser that can get even 1 table with caudate folks on it has done a good job.  If you want to see more caudates at these events, go poke those you know who breed them to come to the meetings.  : victory:

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

There are plenty of people who sell caudates,they can often sell them more readily than frogs so they dont need to go to shows.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't say there weren't Colin, what I said was that getting them to attend shows is near impossible, hence my comment that instead of complaining that the shows don't have enough present folks need to poke the breeders to bother to attend. I know that there are lots of poeple breeding caudates, heck I even joined caudata.org so I've seen their posts. However motivating them to have tables is like herding cats.

Ade


----------

